# Anche se aveva ...



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

... una certa eta' mi dispiace lo stesso ... era una simpaticona ed anche una bella donna da giovane.

      E' morta a 84 anni Marisa Merlini

*© Copyright ANSA

*


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Era una persona genuina, l'avevo vista tempo fa da Costanzo.
Simpatica e bravissima attrice.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Era una persona genuina, l'avevo vista tempo fa da Costanzo.
> Simpatica e bravissima attrice.


VERO!


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*già...*

Mi é spiaciuto, un'altra attrice che era arrivata al cinema perché sapeva recitare.... un vero temperamento.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Era una persona genuina, l'avevo vista tempo fa da Costanzo.
> Simpatica e bravissima attrice.


l'hai vista litigare con la pampanini?
spassosissime!


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*.....*



Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai vista litigare con la pampanini?
> spassosissime!


 

La ricordo.... la Pampanini si é sempre data arie da "bellona" e lei l'ha sempre rimessa all'ordine... e devo dire che é stata dignitosa fino alla fine, non ha commesso l'errore di assomigliare ad una Barbie senile.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La ricordo.... la Pampanini si é sempre data arie da "bellona" e lei l'ha sempre rimessa all'ordine... e devo dire che é stata dignitosa fino alla fine, non ha commesso l'errore di assomigliare ad una Barbie senile.
> Bruja


mi pare esagerasse nel senso opposto:
poco curata 
la personificazione dello stile,
mantenendo la dignità degli anni ,
è virna lisi


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare esagerasse nel senso opposto:
> poco curata
> la personificazione dello stile,
> mantenendo la dignità degli anni ,
> è virna lisi


Virna é senza dubbio un'icona e si é fatta qualche ritocchino assolutamente naturale; ha classe da vendere, ma la Pampanini é sempre un po' fuori le righe nell'abbigliamento e nel trucco, soprattutto in questa difficile età.
Fa parte di quelle donne, soprattutto ex personaggi dello spettacolo, a cui quando escono abbigliate bisognerebbe togliere due ruches, tre accessori, quattro gioielli e quant'altro esuberi al momento.   E' proprio un trend "madonna di Loreto".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Virna Lisi manco gli americani son riuscita ad involgarirla


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

ed e' ancora bella


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*........*

Io ho sempre amato questa attrice...

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

ehhhhh la Massari aveva fascino e con Gabriele Frerzetti era il massimo


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

a me la merlini era proprio simpatica!
dignitosamente ruspante e professionalmente bravissima.
la pampanini mi fa pena..
la massari piaceva molto anche a me.
un'altra che invecchia con dignità ed eleganza oltre alla lisi è la cardinale.L'adoro. Mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Perche' la [SIZE=-1]Catherine Spaak no ... anche se la Spaak e' molto piu' giovane di loro e' del 1945



[/SIZE] 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Forlì, 14 luglio 2008


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' la [SIZE=-1]Catherine Spaak no ... anche se la Spaak e' molto piu' giovane di loro e' del 1945[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutte donne con fascino.
arrivate ad una certa età la differenza la fa la genetica e il cervello.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte donne con fascino.
> arrivate ad una certa età la differenza la fa la genetica e il cervello.


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ehhhhh la Massari aveva fascino e con Gabriele Frerzetti era il massimo


Visto giusto l'altra sera "L'avventura" di Antonioni con loro e la Vitti...


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Visto giusto l'altra sera "L'avventura" di Antonioni con loro e la Vitti...


... mannaggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  purtroppo guardo poco la tibbu'


----------

